# Bit's and bob's from the USA



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Hi All,

Back from my hol's with some stuff to add to my collection, placed a few orders whilst I was out there and picked up some stuff along the way.......










1 x Zymol Glasur
1 x Zymol wheel brush
1 x Zymol Field glaze
1 x Zymol Tyre
1 x Zymol Sponge

1 x Pack of Eimann Fabrik wheel woolie's (x3)
2 x Daytona Speedmaster brushes (1 for a good friend )
1 x Rejex sealant
1 x ONR 
2 x Apps
1 x Duragloss 951 Aquawax
1 x Opti Hyperpolish
1 x Blackfire long lasting tyre gel
1 x Rain X

Mf's from Target














































I also managed to get my hands on some Brown Royal wheel cleaner as it's got a good rep over in the states, found out where flashwax was and paid them a visit in Largo just outside Tampa, picked up a fair haul!...........




























Had a good chat with Joe the man behind Flashwax, top bloke and his products are great value for money (keep an eye out for a review of some of the stuff soon).

Thankfully only the DG Aquawax and the rainx leaked but thanks to Ziplok bags I manged to save most of it :lol:

Thanks for looking, any Q's please ask...........

Howard


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

nice collection of stuf you gathered what were the prices like for zymol stuff compared to over here mate


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

glasur is £99 here and $99 in the US

(i think)


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

go on then, depress us with the prices  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

HC1001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Back from my hol's with some stuff to add to my collection, placed a few orders whilst I was out there and picked up some stuff along the way.......
> 
> ...


cheers for the stuff mate :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Man that must have been one big suitcase either that or can i have a go in your plane please Howard


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I would really like to try the brown royal ... any chance you could sell me some?

Or do you know if they sell outside the US?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

burger said:


> I would really like to try the brown royal ... any chance you could sell me some?
> 
> Or do you know if they sell outside the US?


you will have to form a Q mate ive 1st dibs on the brown royal :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a bottle of Invisible glass and it has to be the best Glass cleaner I have used.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> go on then, depress us with the prices  :lol:


Hi Ian, As posted really the Zymol stuff in just changed from £ to $ so Glasur was approx £65ish :thumb:



Epoch said:


> Man that must have been one big suitcase either that or can i have a go in your plane please Howard


:lol::thumb: it was split within about 6 cases! All six of us had a few items in each case. I was a little concerned about the Glasur packed away in my case with the way your case gets thrown around.



burger said:


> I would really like to try the brown royal ... any chance you could sell me some?
> 
> Or do you know if they sell outside the US?


Hi Burger, Your best bet is to speak to Joe at

http://www.flashwax.com/index.html

He sould tell you if anyone stocks it in the uk, maybe one of the traders on here could work something out? After using it today for the first time it is bloody good stuff, one of the best I've tried.

:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

HC1001 said:


> After using it today for the first time it is bloody good stuff, one of the best I've tried.
> 
> :thumb:


If you pop round here at some point Howard I'll give you a litmus strip to try the Brown Royal on, my money will be on it being Deep purple Royal


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Epoch said:


> If you pop round here at some point Howard I'll give you a litmus strip to try the Brown Royal on, my money will be on it being Deep purple Royal


It will swing that way as I know it's more alkaline based, ph neutral wont shift much so expect it to be somewhere over there on the scale but I've diluted it and will see how it goes.

How do my other wheel cleaners compare Jon? I have.......

Bilberry
Brite wheels
AS Smart wheels
Meg's wheel brightener

Do you know what levels these are at?

Cheers

H


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

HC1001 said:


> It will swing that way as I know it's more alkaline based, ph neutral wont shift much so expect it to be somewhere over there on the scale but I've diluted it and will see how it goes.
> 
> How do my other wheel cleaners compare Jon? I have.......
> 
> ...


smart wheels is ph level 13 when neet iirc :thumb:
now about my sample of that wheel cleaner.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

HC1001 said:


> It will swing that way as I know it's more alkaline based, ph neutral wont shift much so expect it to be somewhere over there on the scale but I've diluted it and will see how it goes.
> 
> How do my other wheel cleaners compare Jon? I have.......
> 
> ...


If you have a free hour or so one weekend i can demonstrate PH readings can be a little misleading in some cases

Megs wheel brightner reads about PH7 :doublesho mainly due to the perfect balance of acid and alkaline that make it work so well 

I've Bilberry and IIRC that also is around 7

I've not tried Smart wheels but think that's an acid based cleaner and i've not tried brite wheels

depends what you want but now days i've become a little cautious of "wheel cleaners" and the long term damage that can be done to wheel surfaces

more than happy to have a wheel cleaner PH line up conducted i've quite a few of those too


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

swiftjon said:


> smart wheels is ph level 13 when neet iirc :thumb:
> now about my sample of that wheel cleaner.


shows i'm wrong about that one then :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Epoch said:


> shows i'm wrong about that one then :thumb:


its alkaline based cleaner,i have both there acid based one aswell,if you fancy trying one or both drop me a pm iam only in ashton ,wigan.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

swiftjon said:


> its alkaline based cleaner,i have both there acid based one aswell,if you fancy trying one or both drop me a pm iam only in ashton ,wigan.


It's building to a wheel cleaner PH mega meet :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Epoch said:


> It's building to a wheel cleaner PH mega meet :lol:


:lol::lol: best bring my poorboys wheels cleaner aswell .


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Epoch said:


> It's building to a wheel cleaner PH mega meet :lol:


I even like the PH Dodo Vs Molar scale mix up


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

swiftjon said:


> :lol::lol: best bring my poorboys wheels cleaner aswell .


I have some Zymol wheel cleaner too, smells really nice (peppermint) i just wish it cleaned wheels with brake dust on them


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I have some Zymol wheel cleaner too, smells really nice (peppermint) i just wish it cleaned wheels with brake dust on them


:lol::lol:


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice haul, let us know what you think of Flash products


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I've Bilberry and IIRC that also is around 7


Don't think so, although not mentioned on their MSDS, I'm of the impression it's pH 11 or 12 - as supplied.
Easy way to find out, get some Litmus paper and dip it in.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great collection there matey :thumb:

£65 for Glasur :argie:


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice, not green at all!!!!!:argie::argie:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

sal329 said:


> Nice haul, let us know what you think of Flash products


Will do..........:thumb:



Showshine said:


> £65 for Glasur :argie:


I know :doublesho, I could not resist :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

PJS said:


> Don't think so, although not mentioned on their MSDS, I'm of the impression it's pH 11 or 12 - as supplied.
> Easy way to find out, get some Litmus paper and dip it in.


could just be my dodgy memory, i have a few books of litmus in the garage i'll retest it and do a post at somepoint, maybe if Howard and Jim bring a collection we could do a league table of PH scale


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Epoch said:


> could just be my dodgy memory, i have a few books of litmus in the garage i'll retest it and do a post at somepoint, maybe if Howard and Jim bring a collection we could do a league table of PH scale


jim ? :lol: john :thumb:coffe no sugar ill be round mate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Epoch said:


> could just be my dodgy memory, i have a few books of litmus in the garage i'll retest it and do a post at somepoint, maybe if Howard and Jim bring a collection we could do a league table of PH scale


I have espuma, thats a bit strong :lol:

Diablo as well :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Epoch said:


> could just be my dodgy memory, i have a few books of litmus in the garage i'll retest it and do a post at somepoint, maybe if Howard and Jim bring a collection we could do a league table of PH scale





swiftjon said:


> jim ? :lol: john :thumb:coffe no sugar ill be round mate.


We'll have to sort something out over the next few weeks, Tea no sugar for me Jon..........


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great collection there mate, I have used a few Flash products before that I picked up in the states and found them very good.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

great haul there h, what else did you do on holiday??


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> Great collection there mate, I have used a few Flash products before that I picked up in the states and found them very good.


Cool :thumb:, which ones Mirror?



woodym3 said:


> great haul there h, what else did you do on holiday??


Hi Woody, I went round every theme park imaginable and bought a load of trainers!

I'll tell you more about it over a brew soon lad.

H


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great collection Mate , What about the Zymol Tyre doesn't comes with sprayer ?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great collection Mate , What about the Zymol Tyre doesn't comes with sprayer ?


It does have one Maxi, It was still packed away in the case :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm Sure you will love Glasur and Field Glaze , just let me know what do you think 
about Zymol tyre when you try it .


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I'm Sure you will love Glasur and Field Glaze , just let me know what do you think
> about Zymol tyre when you try it .


Will do Maxi..............:thumb:

I might do a test of Zymol, Pinnacle, Blackfire and any other ones I can find.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

just a quick brown royal video.

it looks bloody good!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

If we get a nice weekend I'll do a mini test and post the results, so far so good though............:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

HC1001 said:


> If we get a nice weekend I'll do a mini test and post the results, so far so good though............:thumb:


still waiting for my bottle :lol::lol:


----------



## flash man (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello All,

My Name is Joe. I am the manufacturer of Brown Royal wheel cleaner. If you have any questions about our products, please email me at [email protected].
.
I am not yet an advertiser on this site and do not think it is fair for me to promote our products when there are other chemical vendors that pay to advertise on this site. I would just like to say that Brown Royal is a high PH cleaner (11-12). Neutral PH (7-8) wheel cleaners will not clean very well. Brown Royal is super concentrated and can be diluted up to 1:8.

It was nice meeting Howard and his wife when they came to visit us at our store in the US. We do ship to the UK. Thanks to Howard and all that have spoke nice words about our products.

Joe Flash man

Flash Auto Detailing Products
Largo, Florida USA


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

flash man said:


> It was nice meeting Howard and his wife when they came to visit us at our store in the US. We do ship to the UK. Thanks to Howard and all that have spoke nice words about our products.


It was nice to meet you to Joe, When I'm over next September i'll call in again for some more stuff, We can have a coffee and a chat, maybe even a look around where you concoct Brown Royal (Unless it's a closey guarded secret )

I'm doing a few tests soon so keep an eye out..............:thumb:

I'll send you an email when I post the thread Joe.

Howard


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

swiftjon said:


> still waiting for my bottle :lol::lol:


It's coming lad, don't worry...........:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

HC1001 said:


> It's coming lad, don't worry...........:thumb:


coffee;s on cum on round :lol:


----------

